
How to Test Machine Learning Code and Systems - 7d7n
https://eugeneyan.com/writing/testing-ml/
======
ishcheklein
It's good to see how many great SE practices are being enhanced and adjusted
and adopted to ML/DS. I would also recommend to run these tests on CI systems
and create reports, pass/fail checks. This very common for SE these days and
saves a lot of time, improves review process

